# Sprachwort



## Laura Moosburger

Olá,

Alguém saberia a tradução exata da palavra alemã "Sprachwort"? Estou entre "palavra da língua" e "palavra linguística"... Mas ela não consta em nenhum dicionário que encontrei até agora, e há pouquíssimas referências a respeito...
Obrigada!


----------



## machadinho

Sabe se tem a ver com a distinção entre parole e mot do francês? Será que é palavra falada?
Imagino que já tenha lido isto aqui: Sprachwörterbuch. 

Mas, vem cá, um *contextozinho* não seria mau, hein?
É uma lei aqui do fórum. Senão, fica difícil te ajudar.

Ah, e seja bem-vinda! 



Laura Moosburger said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to find a word that could possibly translate "Sprachwort". It  seems to mean "a word which belongs to the language", or "linguistic  word". But that is my speculation only, and I haven't found that word in  any dictionnary at all...
> 
> I aprecciate your answers!



Neste caso, talvez seja palavra vernácula.


----------



## Archimec

Julgo que é *provérbio*.


----------



## machadinho

Seria Sprichwort, não?


----------



## Archimec

Tem razão, machadinho.


----------



## uchi.m

Pode ser provérbio, mas é vocábulo aparentemente do século XIX


----------



## Johannes

Sprichwort = provérbio


----------



## Bahiano

Laura Moosburger said:


> Olá,
> 
> Alguém saberia a tradução exata da palavra alemã "Sprachwort"? Estou entre "palavra da língua" e "palavra linguística"... Mas ela não consta em nenhum dicionário que encontrei até agora, e há pouquíssimas referências a respeito...
> Obrigada!


Oi Laura,
encontrei o seu pedido também no foro alemão e lá, a gente ficou mais ou menos com dúvidas quanto à origem da palavra.
Assim, eu queria saber onde você encontrou essa palavra Sprachwort.
Será que você está se referendo a isto? (o link foi emprestado do Demiurg).
Trata se da escrita alemã antiga. O antigo "a" foi mal interpretado por um "o". Na verdade, se chama "Der Sprachwart" ("O guarda da língua")
Um abraço, Ba_*h*_iano


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Olá, olá,

Vamos lá, eliminando as dúvidas. Não se trata de "Sprichwort", não, que é uma outra palavra (bem mais conhecida), e significa provérbio... "Sprachwort" é outra coisa. Também não é o tal "guarda da língua", não... 

Não a encontrei a partir da expressão "Sprachwörterbuch". Mas aí acho que é outra coisa... 
Coloquei o contexto em que encontrei a palavra no meu post original, peço que olhem lá. Se estiver obscuro, favor me avisem que explico novamente por aqui.

Obrigada pela atenção!

Laura


----------



## uchi.m

Bahiano said:


> Assim, eu queria saber onde você encontrou essa palavra Sprachwort.
> Será que você está se referendo a isto? (o link foi emprestado do Demiurg).
> Trata se da escrita alemã antiga. O antigo "a" foi mal interpretado por um "o". Na verdade, se chama "Der Sprachwart" ("O guarda da língua")
> Um abraço, Ba_*h*_iano


Por que será que ninguém corrige isso?


----------



## machadinho

Laura Moosburger said:


> Coloquei o contexto em que encontrei a palavra no meu post original, peço que olhem lá. Se estiver obscuro, favor me avisem que explico novamente por aqui.


Cadê o contexto, Laurinha!


----------



## Laura Moosburger

machadinho said:


> Sabe se tem a ver com a distinção entre parole e mot do francês? Será que é palavra falada?
> 
> 
> Neste caso, talvez seja palavra vernácula.


 

Continuando:
Não creio que tenha a ver com a distinção entre "parole" e "mot" do francês. Tampouco parece tratar-se de uma distinção entre palavra falada ou não falada (vejam o contexto na postagem "what does Sprachwort precisely mean?"), pois é dito que a palavra de um papagaio (ou seja, uma palavra falada, mas sem a intenção de significar algo) não é uma Sprachwort. Tudo indica que se trata da palavra no contexto de sua língua, a palavra _da_ língua, aquela que é indissociável da própria vida da língua e, assim, igualmente indissociável de um significado... O que não sei é se isso recobre todo o sentido, ou o sentido exato, do conceito "Sprachwort". Estou tentando traduzi-lo por uma expressão em português e até agora só me ocorreu *"palavra da/pertencente à língua"* ou *"palavra linguística".* Mas não estou certa disso ainda...
Também não diria que significa "vernáculo", pois esse conceito implica outras coisas que não estão implicadas no conceito de "Sprachwort". Ou vc quis dizer que a palavra é vernácula? Bem, mesmo que seja... ela deve poder ser compreendida!

Abraços,
Laura


----------



## machadinho

Laura Moosburger said:


> The context in which I've found it is an article of the _*Wörterbuch der* *Philosophie*_,  from Mauthner. The author sustains that there are no words without any  meaning, and he proceeds then to a comparison, by saying that a word  which had no meaning at all would be like the word of a parrot: but both  words, he says then, aren't any "Sprachwort" at all...
> So, it is really a concept. I believe it means "a word which belongs to a  language - a human language, that is to say, an idiom". But I can't be  sure.


Laura, sempre coloque o contexto nas perguntas de agora em diante.
Se fizer a mesma pergunta em dois fóruns, coloque o contexto nos dois fóruns, combinados?

Vamos lá: Mauthner, ok. Influência sobre Wittgenstein. Então podemos discutir no contexto da filosofia da linguagem e linguística, certo? Sugiro meaningful word e termo significativo.
Se quiser colorir mais, Mauther diz que as palavras do papagaio não são *palavras de verdade*.
Mas entendo que o risco de sair usando a expressão verdade sem mais nem menos quando o assunto é semântica.


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Mein Gott, mein Lieber Gott! O contexto tá lá no meu post original, em inglês... Mas vamos lá, vou escrevê-lo aqui em português...

Encontrei a palavra no "Wörterbuch der Philosophie", de Mauthner, no artigo da palavra "Bedeutung" (significado). Em dado momento, o autor afirma que não existe nenhuma palavra desprovida de significado, e que uma palavra desprovida de significado seria tão pouco uma "Sprachwort" quanto uma palavra proferida por um papagaio é uma "Sprachwort". A palavra do papagaio é falada, porém não é verdadeiramente uma palavra de um idioma, não possui a intenção de significar nada... É uma pseudo-palavra, poderíamos dizer. A "Sprachwort", logo, parece-me ser a palavra pertencente ao idioma; o conceito encontraria, nesse caso, o conceito de "palavra vernácula", mas não completamente, pois este último implica outras coisas, e há uma sutileza na expressão "Sprachwort" que não existe em "palavra vernácula"...

Ist das endlich klar? ;-)


----------



## uchi.m

Link para o post da Laura no fórum de alemão

Lá, você diz que existem duas palavras: aquelas que têm sentido e aquelas que não têm, em uma dada língua, é isso?

O que eu não entendi é se as duas são _Sprachwort_ ou não são.

Pode ser *significante*, então?


> *Acepções*
> ■ adjetivo de dois gêneros
> *1*    m.q. *significativo*
> ■ substantivo masculino (sXX)
> *2*    Rubrica: lingüística.
> imagem acústica que é associada a um significado numa língua, para  formar o signo lingüístico [Segundo Saussure, essa imagem acústica não é  o som material, ou seja, a palavra falada, mas sim a impressão psíquica  desse som.]
> Obs.: p.opos. a _significado_


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Não, veja, na verdade, não é que existem dois tipos de palavra, uma com e outra sem sentido, numa dada língua... O autor quer dizer que uma palavra sem significado na verdade não é uma palavra: não é uma palavra em sentido estrito, percebe? Esta "palavra em sentido estrito" é que a "Sprachwort". Pode ser meaningful, como sugeriu machadinho (obrigada pela sugestão), mas em português seria estranho, ficaria redundante porque o autor está usando muito a palavra significado (Bedeutung), e Sprachwort é uma variante que vem para enriquecer e explicar o que ele está dizendo... Usar a mesma expressão não ajudaria. Machadinho, vc tem razão, falar em "palavra de verdade" seria complicado, mas talvez eu possa usar "palavra em sentido estrito" ou "palavra pertencente ao idioma enquanto tal" ou "palavra pertencente à língua propriamente dita/em sentido estrito". Que acha?

Obrigada!
Laura


----------



## Laura Moosburger

machadinho said:


> Laura, sempre coloque o contexto nas perguntas de agora em diante.
> Se fizer a mesma pergunta em dois fóruns, coloque o contexto nos dois fóruns, combinados?
> 
> Ok, combinado. Sou nova aqui e ainda estou aprendendo a usar o fórum, desculpem-me pelas eventuais confusões.


----------



## uchi.m

Sprachwort = significante


----------



## uchi.m

Laura Moosburger said:


> Ok, combinado. Sou nova aqui e ainda estou aprendendo a usar o fórum, desculpem-me pelas eventuais confusões.


Sem problemas
Aliás, seja bem-vinda


----------



## Laura Moosburger

QUOTE Pode ser *significante*, então?


Como eu disse, como o Machadinho sugeriu, até poderia ser *significante*, mas, no caso, dado o contexto - em que o Mauthner usa *Sprachwort* para explicar *Bedeutung*, que por sua vez é *significado* - usar *palavra significante* ou *significativa* para traduzir *Sprachwort* seria inadequado, redundante, vão....


----------



## uchi.m

Laura Moosburger said:


> QUOTE Pode ser *significante*, então?
> 
> 
> Como eu disse, como o Machadinho sugeriu, até poderia ser *significante*, mas, no caso, dado o contexto - em que o Mauthner usa *Sprachwort* para explicar *Bedeutung*, que por sua vez é *significado* - usar *palavra significante* ou *significativa* para traduzir *Sprachwort* seria inadequado, redundante, vão....


Esqueça a palavra "palavra". "Significante" é um termo da Linguística. Veja o significado da palavra "significante" logo acima, que recortei do Houaiss.


----------



## machadinho

Laura Moosburger said:


> Não, veja, na verdade, não é que existem dois tipos de palavra, uma com e outra sem sentido, numa dada língua... O autor quer dizer que uma palavra sem significado na verdade não é uma palavra: não é uma palavra em sentido estrito, percebe? Esta "palavra em sentido estrito" é que a "Sprachwort". Pode ser meaningful, como sugeriu machadinho (obrigada pela sugestão), mas em português seria estranho, ficaria redundante porque o autor está usando muito a palavra significado (Bedeutung), e Sprachwort é uma variante que vem para enriquecer e explicar o que ele está dizendo... Usar a mesma expressão não ajudaria. Machadinho, vc tem razão, falar em "palavra de verdade" seria complicado, mas talvez eu possa usar "palavra em sentido estrito" ou "palavra pertencente ao idioma enquanto tal" ou "palavra pertencente à língua propriamente dita/em sentido estrito". Que acha?


Laurinha, não sei se você é do time dos analíticos ou dos continentais, e entendo que o Mauthner esteja muito nos primórdios da semântica, o que é risco de *anacronismo*.

Se é do time dos *continentais*, talvez queira brincar com o trio semiótico: signo, significante e significado.
Neste caso, como o uchi.m sugeriu, trata-se de significante.

Se dos *analíticos*, anacronismo não interessa, e você pode brincar com termo interpretado.¹

Agora, se está fazendo *história da filosofia*, minha amiga, vai ter de ralar.

¹Ver Wikipédia


----------



## Laura Moosburger

machadinho said:


> Laurinha, não sei se você é do time dos analíticos ou dos continentais, e entendo que o Mauthner esteja muito nos primórdios da semântica, o que é risco de *anacronismo*.
> 
> Se é do time dos *continentais*, talvez queira brincar com o trio semiótico: signo, significante e significado.
> Neste caso, como o uchi.m sugeriu, trata-se de significante.
> 
> Se dos *analíticos*, anacronismo não interessa, e você pode brincar com termo interpretado no sentido lógico, semântico.
> 
> Agora, se está fazendo *história da filosofia*, minha amiga, vai ter de ralar.


 

Caramba. Não faço parte de nenhum dos dois primeiros times. E em relação ao terceiro, apenas busco primar pelo sentido do texto do autor (como tradutora), sem querer levar nada para o lado de nenhum time.
Sobre "ralar", é o que estamos fazendo, ou ao menos o que fazemos quando fazemos o que gostamos.
Confesso que entrei aqui por acreditar na possibilidade de iluminação recíproca entre as pessoas, e de modo algum para torcer para este ou aquele "time".


----------



## Johannes

E  "palavra real" no sentido de uma palavra verdadeira, de verdade?
Desculpe mas sou mais palpiteiro do que um entendidor real do assunto


----------



## Laura Moosburger

uchi.m said:


> Esqueça a palavra "palavra". "Significante" é um termo da Linguística. Veja o significado da palavra "significante" logo acima, que recortei do Houaiss.


 

Sim, entendi exatamente. Ocorre que estou pensando no contexto da tradução, e não poderia usar esta palavra. Mas faz todo o sentido.


----------



## machadinho

Laura, não quis ofender. Quis dizer que  *História da Filosofia* é uma disciplina mais difícil que as outras vertentes, porque, nela, é obrigatório "primar pelo sentido do texto do autor".

Já o pessoal que trabalha com *filosofia contemporânea* (analítica ou continental), não se importa tanto com "primar pelo sentido do texto". É mais fácil, entendeu? Você pode se dar mais liberdades.

Estou tentanto te ajudar. Só isso. Mas se meus comentários não estão ajudando, tudo bem. Foi mal.


----------



## uchi.m

Laura Moosburger said:


> Sim, entendi exatamente. Ocorre que estou pensando no contexto da tradução, e não poderia usar esta palavra. Mas faz todo o sentido.


Mas, a meu ver, você chamou Bedeutung de *significado*. O que lhe impede de traduzir Sprachwort, que, pelo contexto, deu a entender que é a impressão sonora, de *significante*? (Significante enquanto prescinde de um significado)


----------



## Laura Moosburger

machadinho said:


> Laura, não quis ofender. Quis dizer que *História da Filosofia* é uma disciplina mais difícil que as outras vertentes, porque, nela, é obrigatório "primar pelo sentido do texto do autor".
> 
> Já o pessoal que trabalha com *filosofia contemporânea* (analítica ou continental), não se importa tanto com "primar pelo sentido do texto". É mais fácil, entendeu? Você pode se dar mais liberdades.
> 
> Estou tentanto te ajudar. Só isso. Mas se meus comentários não estão ajudando, tudo bem. Foi mal.


 

Ok! Foi um mal-entendido. 
Bem, eu não tomo tais liberdades, não; por duas razões que andam juntas: primeiro, por ter dedicado anos da minha vida estudando filosofia e, por essa razão, "primar pelo sentido do texto". Segundo, porque, como tradutora, meu primeiro princípio é "primar pelo sentido do texto".
E acredito que em caso de dúvidas sempre podemos lançar mão de notas e permitir que os leitores tirem suas próprias conclusões ou façam suas próprias pesquisas, ou procedam a uma tradução que julguem melhor.

E sobre seus comentários não terem ajudado, engana-se, essa discussão é toda muito bacana e frutífera. Se essa tradução for publicada (é um projeto em conjunto) e houver espaço para menções certamente isso será citado.

Abraços.


----------



## Laura Moosburger

uchi.m said:


> Mas, a meu ver, você chamou Bedeutung de *significado*. O que lhe impede de traduzir Sprachwort, que, pelo contexto, deu a entender que é a impressão sonora, de *significante*? (Significante enquanto prescinde de um significado)


 

Não, desculpe, há um mal-entendido aqui.
Em primeiro lugar, "significante" não recobre o sentido de "Sprachwort". "Sprachwort" pode _ter a ver_ com a impressão sonora, mas este não é mesmo o _principal ponto_ de "Sprachwort", entende? "Sprachwort" me parece referir-se mais à _pertença a um idioma _(dentre cujas características está a sonoridade, mas não só, e aqui em especial não sobretudo...)
Em segundo lugar, mesmo que fosse uma tradução adequada, não iria usá-la, pois acho proposital por parte do autor não ter usado uma palavra da mesma _família_ de "Bedeutung".


----------



## uchi.m

Laura Moosburger said:


> "Sprachwort" me parece referir-se mais à _pertença a um idioma _(dentre cujas características está a sonoridade, mas não só, e aqui em especial não sobretudo...)


Mas considera-se a priori que há uma determinada língua à qual pertence o significante. O conceito de língua existe antes do conceito de signo.


Laura Moosburger said:


> Em segundo lugar, mesmo que fosse uma tradução adequada, não iria usá-la, pois acho proposital por parte do autor não ter usado uma palavra da mesma _família_ de "Bedeutung".


Mas talvez o autor não esteja usando o mesmo jargão da linguística, em alemão. Mas a correspondência Sprachwort-significante existe, de qualquer forma. Pelo menos no seu caso.


----------



## Laura Moosburger

uchi.m said:


> Mas considera-se a priori que há uma determinada língua à qual pertence o significante. O conceito de língua existe antes do conceito de signo.
> 
> Mas talvez o autor não esteja usando o mesmo jargão da linguística, em alemão. Mas a correspondência Sprachwort-significante existe, de qualquer forma. Pelo menos no seu caso.


 

Sobre o primeiro ponto: sim, se há significante tem de haver língua. Mas não se trata de um "antes" temporal ou lógico... É mais uma questão de pertencimento recíproco. E quando vc fala em "conceito de signo", de que signo fala precisamente?

Não, o autor não está usando, ali, o jargão da linguística. Traduzir Sprachwort por significante seria realmente deslocado. 

Mas vou pesquisar qual o termo alemão que se usa no jargão da Linguística para "significante". Depois volto a postar aqui.


----------



## uchi.m

Laura Moosburger said:


> E quando vc fala em "conceito de signo", de que signo fala precisamente?


Signo é a sonoridade da palavra _casa [kaza]_, por exemplo, interpretada por alguém *e* a idéia da própria casa.


----------

